# Any advice re clinics?



## Penpot (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all

I'm just having a slight panic about the fact that the latest IVF hasn't worked (on 2ww and find out on Monday) and going through a sort of "well if it doesn't, don't jump, there are other avenues/options" phase, so have been trawling this website for clinics abroad offering DE which will be our next port of call. 

At the moment I need immunity meds (humira etc) and DH and I seem to have a high rate of abnormalties in our embryos so we might also need somewhere that provides both immunity testing and PGS/PGD. So far we've narrowed it down to these regarding stats, what they offer etc, does anyone have any other top tips/recommendations? 

IM - Barcelona
Eugin - "
Ceram
Serum - Greece

Sorry am sure this has already been covered a million times, but just wondered if anyone could help/shed light?

Thanks for reading

Pp x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Penpot,

First of all, best of luck for this cycle - hopefully you won't have to worry about finding a new clinic +++++

I'm afraid I have no experience of these clinics but I'm sure someone will come along later with some advice (very quiet on here today).  If not, could you try the "treatment abroad" section of FF?

Good luck!
pippi xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't think any of the Spanich clinics are very hot on immunological issues.. one that is, is Reprofit in Czech Republic. Have you asked the ladies on the immunology and abroadies boards for recommendations? 

x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm using a clinic in America called Shady Grove, they have been great and they have an excellent International Egg donor program.

I just came back and while there heard about a seminar they are having in London on 29th March - it's worth popping along to hear what they have to say - I'm going to go 

http://www.shadygrovefertility.com/uk_seminar

Elly


----------

